# να τα εκατοστήσεις! | να τα εκατοστίσεις!



## syrtos.as

Hello to everybody,
in this case I have a multiple question

1. Can these 2 sentences be translated as "I wish you to live 100 years"?

2. Which is the correct form?
a) να τα εκατοστήσεις! (as found in Wordreference), or
b) να τα εκατοστίσεις! (as found somewhere else)?

3. What is the verb? εκατοστίζω?

Many thanks in advance
Alberto


----------



## Δημήτρης

1. That's the direct translation, yes. Is one of the common Happy Birthday wishes in Greek.
2. While the version with -ή- is _extremely_ common, the prescribed spelling is with -ί-.
3. The verb is indeed εκατοστίζω. But it's only used in that fixed phrase, in the second and third person of the present tense.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Δημήτρης said:


> 1. That's the direct translation, yes. Is one of the common Happy Birthday wishes in Greek.
> 2. While the version with -ή- is _extremely_ common, the prescribed spelling is with -ί-.
> 3. The verb is indeed εκατοστίζω. But it's only used in that fixed phrase, in the second and third person of the present tense.


 Is it so that εκατο-στί-ζω = hundred-to-live?


----------



## Δημήτρης

No, no. -ίζω is a suffix that creates verbs, mostly out of adjectives. The adjective here is εκατοστός (100th). εκατοστ[ος]+ίζω.


----------



## stelingo

In my textbook the word is spelt να τα κατοστίσεις!, without the epsilon. Is this also common?


----------



## Perseas

Yes, it is common.


----------



## polymilas

όπως και το - να τα κονομίσεις -απο το οικονομώ


----------



## Δημήτρης

Generally, un-accented initial vowels drop in the colloquial language. Well, that was the case in Early Modern Greek, but the creation of nation-wide education system helped restore older forms.


----------

